# installation de windows avec boot camp



## swiida16 (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour j'aimerais installer windows sur mon mac avec bootcamp mais lors de l'ouverture de bootcamp il me dit que le disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partition car l'espace y est insuffisant et pourtant j'ai les 42 go de libres pour effectuer l'installation


----------

